# Opinions on the future?



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

So I'm debating on weather or not to rebuild my brute, after it sunk at mud nats I never got it cranked so I'm assuming the rings are shot. No compression. My biggest debate is wether to go get a small loan and 840 it, or a big loan and buy a side by side. The brute will get rebuilt this spring either way with tax money but it wouldn't be ready in time for the repeat trip to nats. 




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## Derek rhodes (Feb 3, 2012)

I vote 840 lol


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

If it was me, I would go ahead and get the sxs, you will have it to ride at Mud Nats next year and then when you rebuild your bike later you will have both to ride, an 840 and a sxs, it doesn't get any better than that !! And there's nothing like the raw hp of an 840 to get your adrenaline going !!! LOL


----------



## newbie (Nov 18, 2011)

I say 840 because i dont want to owe that much on a toy


----------



## Derek rhodes (Feb 3, 2012)

Either way it's just payments lol


----------



## newbie (Nov 18, 2011)

Derek rhodes said:


> Either way it's just payments lol


Agreed lol


----------



## FVILLE06BRUTE (Sep 13, 2011)

Im in the same boat , but my brute is still running after i sunk it , but its not as dependable anymore , so i bought a commander and plan to rebuild the brute and make it for the deep stuff and keep my SxS on a little bit drier land.


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

That's the way I was leaning, I want a commander but for the $ I could buy some nice used rzrs. How many miles is high on a 09 or newer bike?




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## todbnla (Jun 12, 2012)

This is just me but I would have a hard time 4 Wheeling in something I am paying payments on that cost over $10k, but that's just me.


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

I have a SxS and a Brute 750. I bought a Teryx4 to haul the wife and kids, and I've never had more fun riding until I was able to take them along. My Brute sits in my barn a lot more these days.


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Dlb life would def be easy'er with a crew but a lot of my hometown riding areas just don't have the trail clearance for one. Maneuvering a standard sxs is already tricky. I have two kids and my girlfriend has four. Either way I'll never be able to afford enough seats.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

I'd go with the SXS. I really enjoy gettin off the brute every now and then and driving my buddies ranger but hey that's just me. 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Well, I caught a pay cut at work so a sxs is out. My girlfriend has offered to buy my parts for my rebuild with some cash she has left from a loan so I'm considering this route. Problem is all it would pay for is the parts and I hate to get the money from her so I'm on the fence about it.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

You better marry that one.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

And I would do it quickly, LoL!!!


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Lol that's what a coworker said to, we've been together a year now, it's coming but a little ways off. She's wanting me to get the old 300 runnin so she'll have her own ride lol.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Yep she sounds like a keeper. Hate to hear about your pay cut. SxS is wear its at.


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Yeah I was excited about it. Royally sucks. Hugh well maybe next year.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------

